# Time alignment with UMIK-1?



## hts_rosh (May 13, 2013)

I have UMIK-1 as the calibration mic. Is there anyway to do time alignment with a USB mic?

FYI: My sound card is Creative X-FI HD USB external card

Thanks


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as i know USB mics can't do loopback, which is what is required.


----------



## hts_rosh (May 13, 2013)

can asio help with that?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

hts_rosh said:


> can asio help with that?


Not as far as i know, still the loopback issue.


----------

